# Analogwert und FU



## Suschi-S7 (14 Juli 2006)

hab da ein problem....... wir haben eine ältere Maschine. Das Auslaufband wird über einen FU gesteuert der sein anlaoges Signal von einer SPS AI/AO gruppe bekommt. 
Der alte FU war wohl eine Art Sonderanfertigung und is nu hin. Ich wollte nun einen normalen FU einbauen. Habe alles so eingestellt das er mit diesem Analogwert fahren sollte, aber das tut er nicht. Er wertet das Signal anscheinend garnicht aus. 
In den UNterlagen finden sich nur Schemen wo der Geber komplett an den FU angeschlossen is. Bei mir ist das so nicht der Fall (sondern über SPS) kann es da einen Unterschied geben vom Ausgangsignal ??
Das Signal das in die SPS geht vom Bedienfeld sieht so aus:

Bandgeschw. "50 %" eingeben danach "Enter"

danke Suschi


----------



## kolbendosierer (14 Juli 2006)

Hallo,

was für ein FU hängt jetzt drin?

Robert


----------



## gravieren (14 Juli 2006)

Hi

Welchen FU.  (Hersteller Typ)

Sollwert 0-10 Volt ?

Freigabe-Kontakte über DI von Steller oder Bedienpanel FU ?

Steller freigegeben ?

Parameter für "Quellenauswahl" richtig ?


Karl


----------



## Markus (14 Juli 2006)

bezugspotentiale?

wie hast du die 0v verbunden?


----------



## Suschi-S7 (19 Juli 2006)

sry, hatte Nachtschicht.....

also:

FU: Lust CDA3000 (bis 0,75kW)

Sollwertvorgabe (laut DI/DO Modul) 0-20mA

habe den ersten Analog-Eingang auf 0-20mA gestellt und die Sollwerte vorgegeben 0mA = 0Hz und 20mA = 50Hz

Mit dem Programm von Lust konnte ich auslesen, dass der Eingang nicht auswertet, warum auch immer.
Wie gesagt es ist kein klassisches Analogsignal, also stufenlos. Es is eher so ne Art Dekade, da man den wert vorher einstellt - der Stromwert ändert sich dann sprunghaft.


----------



## Werner54 (19 Juli 2006)

*2 x erden geht nicht*

Hallo,
Stromschleifen, egal ob 4..20 oder 0..20mA dürfen im gesamten Verlauf nur einmal auf Nullpotential liegen. Alles was zwischen zwei Erdungspunkten liegt, ist geerdet, auch wenn PLUS draufsteht. Der M-Anschluß einer Analogausgangskarte ist meist schon geerdet, also darf der Eingangskreis vom FU nicht zusätzlich geerdet werden.


----------



## Suschi-S7 (1 August 2006)

kleines Update........ der hatte einen Fehler in der Firmwareversion. Man konnte zwar alles einstellen aber übernommen hat er nix. Tja jetzt is neuer FU drinn mit einwandfreier Firmware..... und es geht.


----------

